# CPU 100% Busy with fresh-install



## FlorinMarian (Sep 13, 2017)

hello !
I got a KVM server from a hosting provider (i don't know if it's allowed to tell his name).
I have 2 x CPU cores and 2 GB RAM but with any version of FreeBSD [fresh installed] my CPU it's 100% and for example when I compile KERNEL, it's about ~70% used.
Any solution/idea ?
Thanks !


----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi,  100% is with default or custom kernel? I had the same problem with a custom kernel and the fault was mine.

What software is this you're using to monitor PC?
Try using a fully supported utility like  top() in order to provide standardized, understandable information.

You could pass here the output of:
- `top -S -c`
- `vmstat`

To help any experienced user (not me) on the forum be able to hep you.

Also you could look for *'D' - marked *processes in the 'STAT' column of the output of:

```
ps -auexw
```
See ps() for more info.

Also, if your CPU really stays constantly at 100% all of the time, then it shall be really hot.
Assuming that coretemp does not work on Xeon, why don't you install sysutils/xmbmon,  then run `mbmon` -(no 'x' prefix)-, to know the CPU's temperature?
If it's cool then may be just a bug.

Speaking of that,  if I remember correctly  there was recently a similar bug reported on Arch Forums for Intel Xeon CPUs with hyperthreading enabled and obviously doesn't depend on FreeBSD base system.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2017)

199.6% idle means both cores aren't doing anything. I have no idea why the picture above shows 100% in use because it doesn't add up with the data below that.


----------

